# Knock Out Cornbread!!!



## Jason

Man, The ole lady made some jam up cornbread and I crumbed up about 4 pieces into the left over senate bean soup from McGuires last night!!!! MMMMMMMMM!!!! I took some of the cornbread into work and EVERYONE had a fit!!!! It was like eating cake!!!! So here is the recipe:

3 cups Bisquick
3 beaten eggs
1.5 cups of milk
1 cup melted butter
3/4 teaspoon baking powder
5 tablespoons corn meal
3/4 cup sugar

Combined ingredients go into 9x13 greased pan at 350 degree's.....It'll make you wanna smack somebody!!!:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## Deeplines

Did you get the cornmeal and bisquick rations backwards?

Sounds like homemade jiffy mix the way it is posted.


----------



## Jason

Thats the way the ole lady has it wrote down....more bisquick i reckon makes it cake like???


----------



## shootnstarz

I made my first pan of cornbread last night, to go with my beef stew. It tasted OK but it crumbled apart when you tried to pick it up. First time I've eaten cornbread with a spoon.

Rick


----------



## Seanpcola

Two secrets to awesome cornbread.

1: Use a cast iron skillet, preheated in the oven to baking temp.
2 Bacon grease, just enough to wet the bottom and sides pretty thick.

When you pore the batter into the skillet it should sizzle a little, i.e. fry the outer layer.

When I'm in a hurry I use Dixie Lilly mix, add a tiny bit of sugar, occasionally some jalapenos.

Another cool thing is to use creamed corn from the can instead of water.

OK, I'll tell you something my dad and I used to eat for a snack. It may gross some guys out but at least try it once:

Take leftover cornbread and dump in a glass of milk, mush it up ad eat it with a spoon. Seriously, the very thought grossed my wife out till I made her try it. It works.


----------



## Jason

Seanpcola said:


> OK, I'll tell you something my dad and I used to eat for a snack. It may gross some guys out but at least try it once:
> 
> Take leftover cornbread and dump in a glass of milk, mush it up ad eat it with a spoon. Seriously, the very thought grossed my wife out till I made her try it. It works.


My Great Gma, my mom and my ole lady's Gma did this all the time but w/ buttermilk..... Ain't never tried it.....


----------



## Seanpcola

Yep, Buttermilk too. Jason, your relative from east Tennessee by any chance? That's where my family is all from and that is pretty much a standard up there.


----------



## Jason

Close enough, all my folk are from VA!!!! But the ole lady's Gma is from Bama....


----------



## Seanpcola

Yeah, probably a staple over the whole area. 

Problem with me and food is...............I love everything. Seriously. It's a legacy from having a mom that despised picky eaters. Plus, she was a real experimenter on top of being an excellent chef. I was never allowed to ask "what's for dinner?", and sometimes not allowed to ask what I was eating till it was down the hatch. I do appreciate it in my older years except for the spare tire I am slowly growing.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer

My family originated in the hills of Tennesse and North Carolina, my papa swears by the cornbread in buttermilk. He won't eat it with a meal, just in milk.


----------



## HisName

man you had a sweet biscuit that had been adulterated with a Little corn meal!:thumbup:


----------



## Seanpcola

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> My family originated in the hills of Tennesse and North Carolina, my papa swears by the cornbread in buttermilk. He won't eat it with a meal, just in milk.


There ya go, your papa is a true Southern gentleman. :thumbup:


----------



## oysterman

Wirelessly posted

Me ole pappy use crumble up corn bread or salttine crackers in a glass of cold milk, et it like it was his'n last supper....tanks fur your O'lady recipe


----------



## captken

*Sugar???? That's Yankee cornbread.*

Yankees use sugat in their corn bread Real, old time suthrn' folks don't


----------



## Seanpcola

I use sugar very sparingly.


----------



## Joraca

I make mine with a little more flour than cornmeal, a splash of oil, a dash of salt, and buttermilk added to achieve a cake batter-like consistency. It comes out low and dense.

Joraca


----------



## DaBreeze

Seanpcola said:


> Two secrets to awesome cornbread.
> 
> 1: Use a cast iron skillet, preheated in the oven to baking temp.
> 2 Bacon grease, just enough to wet the bottom and sides pretty thick.
> 
> When you pore the batter into the skillet it should sizzle a little, i.e. fry the outer layer.
> 
> When I'm in a hurry I use Dixie Lilly mix, add a tiny bit of sugar, occasionally some jalapenos.
> 
> Another cool thing is to use creamed corn from the can instead of water.
> 
> OK, I'll tell you something my dad and I used to eat for a snack. It may gross some guys out but at least try it once:
> 
> Take leftover cornbread and dump in a glass of milk, mush it up ad eat it with a spoon. Seriously, the very thought grossed my wife out till I made her try it. It works.


Add some chopped onions to the cornbread and milk.


----------



## fishheadspin

Seanpcola said:


> Yep, Buttermilk too. Jason, your relative from east Tennessee by any chance? That's where my family is all from and that is pretty much a standard up there.


Funny as i read all this i was thinking man they must be from around here! i am from chattanooga TN and most of the old folks eat it this way. i have and it is good.


My comments on corn bread...if you add sugar, YOUR A YANKEE...bacon grease and cast iron, there is no other way!!!!!

corn meal and flour equal portions. 

if it crumbles there is not enough egg in it. 

last 5 minutes add 10-12 pats of butter on top and put back in the oven, butter will soak in and brown the top!!!!! 

now i am starving!


----------



## fishheadspin

captken said:


> Yankees use sugat in their corn bread Real, old time suthrn' folks don't


Finally someone that is a true southerner!!!!


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2

Hey, I eat left over corn bread with a fork and some pancake syrup.


----------



## captken

*Lochapoka Syrup Sopping Festival.*

If you've never been, you've missed a bunch. Good syrup on left over cornbread is mighty fine with a glass of milk.


----------



## Smarty

Jason said:


> Man, The ole lady made some jam up cornbread and I crumbed up about 4 pieces into the left over senate bean soup from McGuires last night!!!! MMMMMMMMM!!!! I took some of the cornbread into work and EVERYONE had a fit!!!! It was like eating cake!!!! So here is the recipe:
> 
> 3 cups Bisquick
> 3 beaten eggs
> 1.5 cups of milk
> 1 cup melted butter
> 3/4 teaspoon baking powder
> 5 tablespoons corn meal
> 3/4 cup sugar
> 
> Combined ingredients go into 9x13 greased pan at 350 degree's.....It'll make you wanna smack somebody!!!:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


Sounds like some good eats for sure! I was a fry cook at McGuires when I was 19 a long time ago. To many Long Island Ice Teas brought to me by the waitresses for me to remember the recipe for the Senate soup they make. Just do remember it's good but sounds great with that cornbread!!! It used to take only one pitcher of beer to make the beer batter onion rings too but for some reason it took me 3 pitchers :whistling:and I can't remember that one either :001_huh: Thanks for posting your lady's recipe and for bringing back something of a memory. I'm hoping one day I'll wake up and it'll all just come back to me. Loved that soup!!! That and working the St. Patricks Day party. The wet t-shirt contests I remember, go figure


----------



## SHunter

*cornbread*



captken said:


> Yankees use sugat in their corn bread Real, old time suthrn' folks don't


I was thinking the same. When I go into a restaurant and they serve sweet cornbread, my first thought is Yankee Cornbread. My grandparents and parents from Tennessee and Alabama did not use sugar. I don't either. The easiest way to make good southern cornbread is to get a pack of yellow self rising cornmeal, add an egg, milk and a little shortening and pour into a hot cast iron skillet. There is usually a simple recipe on the side. Then spread a little of that Amish butter on it and it will make you want to slap your mama as my friend used to say when I made it for her.


----------



## SHunter

*Yankee Cornbread*



fishheadspin said:


> Funny as i read all this i was thinking man they must be from around here! i am from chattanooga TN and most of the old folks eat it this way. i have and it is good.
> 
> 
> My comments on corn bread...if you add sugar, YOUR A YANKEE...bacon grease and cast iron, there is no other way!!!!!
> 
> corn meal and flour equal portions.
> 
> if it crumbles there is not enough egg in it.
> 
> last 5 minutes add 10-12 pats of butter on top and put back in the oven, butter will soak in and brown the top!!!!!
> 
> now i am starving!


I'm from Chattanooga too but I've been gone so long that this is home. We never put sugar in cornbread. My folks thought Jiffy mix was too sweet.


----------



## Seanpcola

I don't have one relative that's lived north of Elizabethton, TN in the last 150 years, with most in AL, GA and FL. We've done both traditional and sweet cornbread for all of my 55 years. Which one depends on the occasion and the other menu items.


----------



## collardncornbread

DITTO ON THE BUTTERMILK!!!
I like my bread Thin. Golden brown. 
Try an egg in it for helping it hold together, and if you get on a health kick. substitute some olive oil for the Bacon grease. 
Pretty much everything SEAN said.
Guess thats where I got my handle......


----------



## captken

*Sounds like Yankee Cornbread.*

Real Suthrn folks don't put sugar in cornbread.


----------



## Sea Raptor

Used to know an old country women that used cast iron with plenty of grease, as soon as the pone gets firm she would pull it out and flip it using a plate and would cook the top ,now down. She called it "Double fried cornpone"


----------



## PRMath1

*Tell your Sweetie it was delicious....... I*

cooked some collards and baked some Ala sweet potatoes....... Very good eating..... For us poor folks down here:yes:


----------



## Gaff

Jason said:


> Man, The ole lady made some jam up cornbread and I crumbed up about 4 pieces into the left over senate bean soup from McGuires last night!!!! MMMMMMMMM!!!! I took some of the cornbread into work and EVERYONE had a fit!!!! It was like eating cake!!!! So here is the recipe:
> 
> 3 cups Bisquick
> 3 beaten eggs
> 1.5 cups of milk
> 1 cup melted butter
> 3/4 teaspoon baking powder
> 5 tablespoons corn meal
> 3/4 cup sugar
> 
> Combined ingredients go into 9x13 greased pan at 350 degree's.....It'll make you wanna smack somebody!!!:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


Wow. I just tried this recipe exactly and it awesome. I even used the preheated cast iron skillet, 12", and was perfect. Had this along with some peach wood smoked country style ribs and it was outstanding. I will never buy store bought cornbread again. Thanks for the recipe, I will not mess with this recipe as it was perfect. Just the right amount of sweet too.


----------



## Gaff

captken said:


> Real Suthrn folks don't put sugar in cornbread.


Lol. That's why its northern style cornbread. Love it!


----------



## PRMath1

*Thank you to your Sweetie and I*

can't wait to try it:thumbup:
Sounds DELICIOUS:clap::clap:


----------



## Fish-n-Fur

Here goes...just hope i don't burn it, cause i didn't see how long to cook it. :001_huh:


----------



## Fish-n-Fur

ok, cooked 35 minutes, and darn near perfect consistancy. Shared it with my wife, and we both agree it's good. Go over ingredients w/ her and she tells me its the same 1 she makes...called hawaiian cornbread.


----------



## Jason

Fish-n-Fur said:


> ok, cooked 35 minutes, and darn near perfect consistancy. Shared it with my wife, and we both agree it's good. Go over ingredients w/ her and she tells me its the same 1 she makes...called hawaiian cornbread.


Awesome....!:thumbup:


----------



## jjam

Dang, had to go and dig up this old thread...I'm hungry for corn bread all over again.

I'll add this, nothing goes better with corn bread other than a good pot of red beans & rice...

Think I'll go soak some beans & make sure I have some B-quit.

Jimmy


----------



## Jason

jjam said:


> Dang, had to go and dig up this old thread...I'm hungry for corn bread all over again.
> 
> I'll add this, nothing goes better with corn bread other than a good pot of red beans & rice...
> 
> Think I'll go soak some beans & make sure I have some B-quit.
> 
> Jimmy


Jimmy, I know what you mean brother...I pulled this up before I threw chops on the Egg and told the ole lady we need some!!! Man it was good last night!!!


----------



## FishEyeMaps

You guys are KILLING ME. 

I put the cast iron skillet in the oven. Now I'm off to the grocery store for some Bisquick. :thumbup:


----------



## Fish-n-Fur

FishEyeMaps said:


> You guys are KILLING ME.
> 
> I put the cast iron skillet in the oven. Now I'm off to the grocery store for some Bisquick. :thumbup:


Better have one BIG skillet..or a couple medium ones, or cut recipe in 1/2. otherwise fits dang near perfect in the 9x13. :thumbsup:


----------



## FishEyeMaps

Fish-n-Fur said:


> Better have one BIG skillet..or a couple medium ones, or cut recipe in 1/2. otherwise fits dang near perfect in the 9x13. :thumbsup:


It fit. I ate it.


----------



## Gaff

Fish-n-Fur said:


> Better have one BIG skillet..or a couple medium ones, or cut recipe in 1/2. otherwise fits dang near perfect in the 9x13. :thumbsup:


It fit perfect in my 12" cast iron skillet


----------



## captken

*Only Yankees put sugar in cornbread.*

Nuff said!


----------



## captken

*Don't ya'll remember any Geometry a'tall?*

Pie R square, Cornbread R round.

Re: Milk and cornbread. Dad used buttermilk on his cornbread. I don't drink buttermilk. I make lots of biscuits and pancakes. There is always buttermilk in my fridge.

Tomorrow I am making either an Apple Pie or a Pineapple upside down cake. I went to a party last night and got a little woozy on secondhand pot smoke and I still have the munchies. (I haven't taken a puff in lots of years.)


----------



## Downtime2

Cityfolk recipes......SMH......

Real cornbread.....
Matha White self rising cornmeal
Bacon grease
buttermilk
salt
Two eggs
10" cast iron skillet

I never measure, sorry.

In a medium bowl pour a couple cups of cornmeal. Mix in melted bacon drippings till all cornmeal is clumpy and bonded with bacon drippings. Add salt to taste, the eggs, beaten, and buttermilk till you can stir it freely and it will pour with only minor assistance from a spoon. Put some bacon drippings in the skillet. Preheat oven to 450. Place skillet in oven. The drippings should coat whole inside of pan evenly and completely. Makes sure there is enough in it that you can still tilt the pan and "swish" it around a bit. Like a tablespoons worth or so. Keep pan in oven till drippings start to smoke in pan. Remove from oven and place on stovetop. Add cornbread batter. It should start frying. Smooth and place back in oven. Cook until it is firm in middle and done all the way through. Remove from oven and place on stovetop. Take a butter knife and run it around the edges. Place plate on top and flip over. Cornbread should fall right out. Serve with favorite beans or greens.

You can modify by adding cracklings, peppers or even a little cheese and whole kernel corn. Make it denser if you like by adding more milk when mixing.


----------



## gator75

Downtime2 said:


> Cityfolk recipes......SMH......
> 
> Real cornbread.....
> Matha White self rising cornmeal
> Bacon grease
> buttermilk
> salt
> 10" cast iron skillet
> 
> I never measure, sorry.
> 
> In a medium bowl pour a couple cups of cornmeal. Mix in melted bacon drippings till all cornmeal is clumpy and bonded with bacon drippings. Add salt to taste and buttermilk till you can stir it freely and it will pour with only minor assistance from a spoon. Put some bacon drippings in the skillet. Preheat oven to 450. Place skillet in oven. The drippings should coat whole inside of pan evenly and completely. Makes sure there is enough in it that you can still tilt the pan and "swish" it around a bit. Like a tablespoons worth or so. Keep pan in oven till drippings start to smoke in pan. Remove from oven and place on stovetop. Add cornbread batter. It should start frying. Smooth and place back in oven. Cook until it is firm in middle and done all the way through. Remove from oven and place on stovetop. Take a butter knife and run it around the edges. Place plate on top and flip over. Cornbread should fall right out. Serve with favorite beans or greens.
> 
> You can modify by adding cracklings, peppers or even a little cheese and whole kernel corn. Make it denser if you like by adding more milk when mixing.


What temp? How long


----------



## specktackler57

Now I got to make some corn bread. My wife is from Jersey and she never had it made in a skillet. She is a true believer now, even lines it in cold milk.


----------



## Downtime2

gator75 said:


> What temp? How long


I put that in there....450. Just gotta keep checking till firm and done by tapping on top and making sure it is firm.
Should look like this....


----------



## 192

I’m makin a pot of beans n cornbread after the front this week.


----------



## Downtime2

Just don't make a pan of "Jiffy" and think thats real conebread!!


----------



## 192

I have a cornbread maker. Order already placed.


----------



## gator75

K. I made it mostly using the southern style downtime posted and the flavor was spot on. It was a bit drier than I prefer though. How do I make it more moiste.


----------



## specktackler57

Try adding cream corn. If you did add a little more.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## H2OMARK

Hopefully it's not 8 years old (like this thread) either.....


----------



## jack2

be nice, mark. you know some folks on this forum don't know how to start a thread. just read it and then say "damn, i already read that". lol
jack


----------



## H2OMARK

jack2 said:


> be nice, mark. you know some folks on this forum don't know how to start a thread. just read it and then say "damn, i already read that". lol
> jack


I read it 8 years ago, can't remember that far back so it wasn't bad reading it again LOL


----------

